# Eddie Alvarez injured



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

> Bellator lightweight champion Eddie Alvarez and has suffered an undisclosed injury, officials today announced.
> 
> As a result, a planned Bellator 54 title fight between Alvarez (22-2 MMA, 6-0 BFC) and season-four tournament winner Michael Chandler (8-0 MMA, 5-0 BFC) has been delayed.
> 
> ...


http://mmajunkie.com/news/25309/edd...campaign=Feed:+mmajunkie+(MMAjunkie.com+Feed)

Goddamit.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Now that sucks, i follow only a few guy's in Bellator and he was one of them.


----------

